# Fake Pedigree's



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard that somebody does fake pedigree's for their bunnies.. I have proof from somebody else and they tried to talk me into doing it too my rabbits that dont have pedigree's... I never have done it and never will..

Can this person get into trouble for selling show rabbits with fake pedigree's??

I am worried about this...

Thanks.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think there is anything that says they can get in trouble - but I definitely wouldn't buy from their lines. 

Definitely not someone you'd want to buy stock from.  

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 6, 2010)

Can they get in trouble legally? Doubt it.

But once word gets out - they'll be "unofficially" blacklisted by breeders that might have considered buying from them. 

Trust me - breeders talk and all it takes is one person looking at their pedigree and then going back to a breeder that is listed on the pedigree to ask for more information....and the word gets out.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 6, 2010)

=/ I got a couple of non pedigree'd buns.

It's slightly irritating when you know the person has had the lines for a couple of generations, and didn't mark down any of the info. It's not the best way to start off a new breed.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

It just makes me mad as heck.. You cant even tell that they are. Because she just puts names down and the ear number. And thats all she does.. And its not even the real parents.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 6, 2010)

She doesn't even put down the breeds? 
That sure makes it obvious the peds are fake. 

Emily


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 6, 2010)

No they can't get into trouble.but you got to watch people forging them. You never know if its a stolen animal. i know someone that had his animals stolen from him several years ago. Someone took them clear across the country, forged the pedigrees,and sold them. the offspring of one rabbit turned up in texas.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 6, 2010)

hye btw, what breeds of rabbits are these? I notice you are 12 miles east of me.  I know someone that had some mini lops stolen from them and want to be sure its not her rabbits. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

I think if they are caught, and they are a member of ARBA they will lose their membership. I don't see why anyone would want to fake pedigrees though.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> She doesn't even put down the breeds?
> That sure makes it obvious the peds are fake.
> 
> Emily


She puts the breeds down as the babies are.. She just doesnt know the parents colors, ear number, weight,ect of the grandparents, parents.. She just guess what it is... She just does it so she can get $$ for the rabbits... Like her Netherland Dwarf's. She says that they are $100.00 bunnies


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> hye btw, what breeds of rabbits are these? I notice you are 12 miles east of me.  I know someone that had some mini lops stolen from them and want to be sure its not her rabbits. You can pm me if you want.


 Yeah, You are not that far from me.. I know where Bronson is at.... Hehe. But hay its nice somebody that isnt to far from me.. .. Everybody else lives to far. 

She isnt from Michigan.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, usually it's easy for breeders to catch people who fake pedigrees. A HUGE indicator is when they make up the colors of the parents. Not a lot of breeders are fluent enough in genetics to put down combinations that make sense. 

As mentioned, when word gets out, they'll be in "trouble" socially, if nothing else.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 7, 2010)

You could take someone to civil court for the misrepresentation if you were sold a rabbit with a fake pedigree. However, it really wouldn't be worth the time to pursue it. Word gets around and people learn not to deal with this type of individual.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 10, 2010)

I had seen people in New Zealand sell rabbits with Lone Stars Lines and also they were tring to sell Lone Star's Spellbound.
If this fake pedigree has your lines init maybe you can contact ARBA?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 10, 2010)

I don know.. But Im not happy about this and not getting my pedigree's that I bought these rabbits..


----------



## pamnock (Jun 11, 2010)

The ARBA doesn'tmediate personal disputes. Thebest thing to do is avoid people known for "shady" business dealings. It's generally not worth the time or money to pursue it in court.


----------

